# My website & Blog



## Russell Johnson (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I joined the forum last week and thought I would share my website and blog with you. Hopefully some of you will find it useful.

I am predominately a wildlife photographer and lead photographic safaris to Botswana - so enjoy, and any feedback is more than welcome.

Wildlife and Nature Photography | Russell Johnson Photography (website)

The Safari Photographer (blog)

More than happy to answer any questions if you are planning on heading to Africa..........


----------



## fabthi (Feb 3, 2011)

Russell Johnson said:


> I am predominately a wildlife photographer and lead photographic safaris to Botswana - so enjoy, and any feedback is more than welcome.
> 
> Wildlife and Nature Photography | Russell Johnson Photography (website)
> 
> ...



Russell
your photos are amazing!
I especially like the silhoutted elephant gallery, some pictures are just.... wonderful.



Russell Johnson said:


> More than happy to answer any questions if you are planning on heading to Africa..........



I'd dream of coming to Africa one day, if it's gonna happen I will keep your name in mind.
BTW, I had a look at your blog too, I find it very nice; is it a DIY or are you on a platform?

Fabio


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 3, 2011)

very nice safari work


----------



## Russell Johnson (Feb 9, 2011)

Gruen Photo 7 Design said:


> very nice safari work



Cheers, Gruen.


----------



## Russell Johnson (Feb 9, 2011)

fabthi said:


> Russell Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > I am predominately a wildlife photographer and lead photographic safaris to Botswana - so enjoy, and any feedback is more than welcome.
> ...



Thanks Fabio, most of those silhouettes are taken at a single water hole in Hwange National Park in Zimbabwe, it is a special place.

Please feel free to get in touch if you have any questions on Africa.

The Blog is a wordpress template, took about a day to setup and is easy to maintain and load content.


----------



## fabthi (Feb 9, 2011)

Russell Johnson said:


> Thanks Fabio, most of those silhouettes are taken at a single water hole in Hwange National Park in Zimbabwe, it is a special place.


Yeah, I can see!



Russell Johnson said:


> Please feel free to get in touch if you have any questions on Africa.


You bet I will!



Russell Johnson said:


> The Blog is a wordpress template, took about a day to setup and is easy to maintain and load content.


I heard; I am trying to have my photoblog up and running too. Only, after all these hours spent each day at the pc, sometime I really regret the good ole days we were shooting with films and all our time was available for photography!


----------

